# Bonding of CSST per IRC and maintaining NEC compliance



## jar546 (Jul 3, 2013)

If you have a house that has CSST coming from a header to multiple appliances, what is an acceptable bonding method?

Do you allow tapping off of a ground rod?  Where does the bonding conductor for the gas pipe go to?


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 3, 2013)

The header and csst should be bonded by there connection, the same as EMT tubing in electrical..... so if you bond the header at the nearest point of entry, it should be good IMHO


----------



## jar546 (Jul 3, 2013)

Bond the header to what?  That is the real question.


----------



## jwelectric (Jul 3, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> If you have a house that has CSST coming from a header to multiple appliances, what is an acceptable bonding method?Do you allow tapping off of a ground rod?  Where does the bonding conductor for the gas pipe go to?


This is being discussed in many places across this nation as it pertains to the NEC and the instructions included in the manufacturer instructions. The instructions are addressed to the installer not the electrician. The installer is the heat and/or plumber depending on what part of the country you live in. It is found in the fuel code of the IRC which again leaves the electrician in the dark.

Some of the junk requires that the bonding land at one of the following places; service equipment enclosure, the grounded conductor at the service, the grounding electrode conductor, or to the grounding electrodes used while others only mention the service.

In my personal opinion this junk should fall to the wayside such as that plumbing junk that was produced a few years back. No amount of bonding will make the walls of this junk any stronger. Should a code enforcement official need to address the issue it should be called to the one making the installation and be the responsible of that contractor to ensure any compliance.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jul 3, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Bond the header to what?  That is the real question.


This is a major FUBAR in the construction trade as is. It is not covered by NEC under 250.104.

The verbiage between NFPA 54 that is specified by the CSST manufacturers and used in there installation manuals  is different than IRC G 2411.1.1. for the original yellow covered CSST.

The CSST instructions and NFPA 54 state "between the point of delivery and the first downstream CSST fitting and is required to be bonded to the electrical service grounding electrode system.


----------



## globe trekker (Jul 3, 2013)

For clarity to all, can someone please define what a "header" is, ..in simple terms?

Everyone may not be familiar with what a header is.    Thanks!

.


----------



## Kearney.200 (Jul 3, 2013)

each manufacture has a different way to do it


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 3, 2013)

What 2011 NEC says:

250.104 Bonding of Piping Systems and Exposed Structural
​Steel.



Informational Note No. 2: Additional information for gaspiping systems can be found in Section 7.13 of NFPA 54-
​2009, _National Fuel Gas Code_.





NFPA 54 is not a standard referenced in the I-codes.

Francis


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 3, 2013)

If it's propane, We are not allowed to inspect propane pipes in PA


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jul 3, 2013)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> What 2011 NEC says: 250.104 Bonding of Piping Systems and Exposed Structural
> ​Steel.
> 
> 
> ...


True Francis but the installation manual for the CSST is part of the listed assembly and it references and uses the same verbiage as NFPA 54. 7.13.2

IRC G2411.1.1 does not coincide with the manufacturer it states bonded to the electrical service grounding electrode system "at the point where the gas service enters the building".

The instructions direct you to provide the bonding jumper to be as short as possible and run as straight as possible. The gas meter or gas supply could be on the opposite ends of the structure than the electrical service requiring a much longer run of the bonding conductor if IRC G2411.1.1 is followed. There are too many inconsistencies with the bonding requirements. This is one of the reasons that the third party testing was required to take place and in all likelihood could lead to the revocation of the products approval by ICC by the next code cycle. The size of the bonding jumper required has also been a point of contention, originally stated in the installation manuals to be sized based upon table 250.66 of the NEC.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 3, 2013)

Rick18071 said:
			
		

> If it's propane, We are not allowed to inspect propane pipes in PA


That is another fubar rule made up by the PA state idiotic legislators.  There is a catch, however.  When we do the electrical inspection for the service and the propane lines and or equipment is within 10' of the electrical meter, they fail under the REMSI rules for PPL Utilities that we enforce as required by PPL to send it cut in cards.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 3, 2013)

Bonding to the ground rod could be a violation as some CSST calls for the bond to be sized to 250.66 which would be #4 for a 200 amp service.  The ground rod is only as good as a #6 so it cannot be landed there, IMO.

I have also landed the CSST bond either in the meter or the main disconnect.  There has also been arguments whether the bond can be inside as opposed to where it enters the building on the exterior.

There is so much confusion and different rulings, interpretations that one has to wonder.  I have heard inspectors making the contractor bond every individual piece of CSST in the house.  That is just wrong IMO.


----------



## ICE (Jun 8, 2016)

1311.14.2 Bonding of CSST Gas Piping. CSST gas
piping systems shall be bonded to the electrical service
grounding electrode system. The bonding jumper shall
connect to a metallic pipe or fitting between the point of
delivery and the first downstream CSST fitting. The
bonding jumper shall be not smaller than 6 AWG copper
wire or equivalent. Gas piping systems that contain one
or more segments of CSST shall be bonded in accordance
with this section. [NFPA 54-12:7.13.2]

It starts out on the wrong side of the meter.






15' away from the meter it is bonded to not the electrical service grounding electrode system.




Somebody asked what a manifold is and here is a link:  LINK


----------

